# Slasher and Ripper



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello 

I adopted two kittens from an abandoned litter last month. I've been lurking here for a while to pick up kittie tips, and decided to register today.

They're about eight weeks old in this picture. Slasher is the domestic short hair on the left, Ripper is the domestic medium hair on the right.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're adorable!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!!! They are very cute!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are beautiful. I would love to see pics as they grow up.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are very cute!! Love their names.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

How nice of you to save these two!!

I'm on the edge of my seat now! Must send more pics!!! One just is not enough! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What cuties they are! The names suit kittens very well. They have claws like little razors.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What cute little kittens! They look like they're a handful. :lol: 

This will show my ignorance on kittens, but you can have short-haired and medium-haired kittens in the same litter?


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. 

I have more pictures. I just need to get around to uploading them to my web site.

By the way, they're both males. Or at least they were born that way. I had them neutered a couple of weeks ago, which made me feel strangely guilty, although they don't seem to mind.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Congrats on the cuties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Very handsome guys.
Hmmm~~ there must be a story behind the names?


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to have a couple of bettas. Since they're known as Siamese _fighting_ fish, I figured they should have tough names, so I chose Slasher and Ripper.

When I got the kitties, I decided to stick with the names. :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Holly, besides dominant and recessive genes combining, there could also be two different fathers. So, you can have quite a mixture of kittens.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

way to cute.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Awww! What sweet babies. I just hope they don't live up to those names. 8O


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

I _love_ the kitties - and the names, too.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Pugzley said:


> Awww! What sweet babies. I just hope they don't live up to those names. 8O


Some deep scratches on my leg are almost healed now. That happened when one kitty was chasing the other, and used me as a temporary landing platform. :wink:

I've only had partial success at getting them to use a scratching post. But my furniture and carpets are old, so I'm not concerned about damage.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

I finally got the pictures uploaded to my web site: http://dave-l.com/grafix/index.php?page=kitties
:cat


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's a new picture that illustrates Ripper's computer-literacy as he helps me debug a PHP script:


----------

